# MTH/Railking Trains



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on these trains? I really like the features that come standard like Protosound. I bought some of their cars for my daughters Lionel set, they seem like they're of equal quality to Lionel's cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MTH stuff is very nice. Note that ProtoSound 2/3 is a command & control system that is similar but incompatible with Lionel TMCC/Legacy.

I have some MTH stuff, but only one PS/2 locomotive. I have other ones that have been converted to run with Lionel TMCC, since that's what I have.

Their rolling stock is generally pretty high quality.


----------



## sugar9967 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Unhappy with mth management service*

[I had a good opinion of MTH until I had a problem. I bought a new UP 80 Coal Turbine, 3 unit diesel at a hobby shop auction, so there is no warranty. The instructions did not specify how to hook up the 3 units, so I hooked it up per the picture. Wrong! Now the Loco won't run and MTH is saying tough luck. They admit the instructions are wrong, along with several other errors; but, won't offer any help. They want me to convert it from PS1 to PS2 at my cost. Their Management people won't even answer my emails and are never there when I call. I checked on PS2 conversion from an authorized Service Center. They can do it for $250 - 300: but, the parts are on back order until around March, 2012. Is that the kind of service you want?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sugar9967 said:


> [I had a good opinion of MTH until I had a problem. I bought a new UP 80 Coal Turbine, 3 unit diesel at a hobby shop auction, so there is no warranty. The instructions did not specify how to hook up the 3 units, so I hooked it up per the picture. Wrong! Now the Loco won't run and MTH is saying tough luck. They admit the instructions are wrong, along with several other errors; but, won't offer any help. They want me to convert it from PS1 to PS2 at my cost. Their Management people won't even answer my emails and are never there when I call. I checked on PS2 conversion from an authorized Service Center. They can do it for $250 - 300: but, the parts are on back order until around March, 2012. Is that the kind of service you want?


Hmmmm, I also have MTH locos, a good bit of roolling stock, and their DCS system,and the innerface cable that allowes legacy and DCS to work together,
BUT as soon as I experence even a hint of what you are discribing,GOOD BY M.T.H. , I WILL not put up with that kind of treatment......mike


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

I pretty much only buy MTH anymore. I think they are much better than Lionel.


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> I pretty much only buy MTH anymore. I think they are much better than Lionel.


How is the remote control system that comes with the RTR sets?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The MTH control system is incompatible with Lionel's. If you have not invested in Lionel TMCC or Legacy and are running your trains with conventional transformer control MTH Railking products work well.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

marh415 said:


> How is the remote control system that comes with the RTR sets?


I think it is great but I cannot compare it to the lionel legacy because I have never used it. For about 350 you can purchase a railking RTR set with the remote. Can't get a lionel set like that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure you can Jimmy. The Legacy equivalent to the MTH controller is less than $300. Also, the RTR sets come with the DCS Remote Commander, a VERY limited controller that will only run ONE locomotive at a time on your layout. The full MTH DCS system goes for around $300, similar to the Lionel Legacy system.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't see that Lionel makes any RTR sets that includes a remote or uses their Legacy system. It appears that it has to be purchased on it's own. MTH gives you the DCS with a RTR set. Sure it can only control one loco and doesn't have the nice remote with the LCD display but someone who buys a RTR set to begin with would likely not need that. With Lionel I guess you have to spend 300 just to get into the legacy stuff. MTH seems to have a much better deal with their RTR sets.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, to each his own. I know very few people that are happy for long with the DCS Remote Commander. You are right, there is no $49 option to run the TMCC/Legacy stuff.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> I don't see that Lionel makes any RTR sets that includes a remote or uses their Legacy system. It appears that it has to be purchased on it's own. MTH gives you the DCS with a RTR set. Sure it can only control one loco and doesn't have the nice remote with the LCD display but someone who buys a RTR set to begin with would likely not need that. With Lionel I guess you have to spend 300 just to get into the legacy stuff. MTH seems to have a much better deal with their RTR sets.:thumbsup:


If all you want is that little "limited" remote, but some people want more,one day you may want more too, then you will understand...........mike


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got 2 MTH Premiere 0 guage and both are excellent. Their HO is more hit and miss. Basically you get what you pay for.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't have anything against MTH,in fact ,as I said before,I own several pieces of rolling stock and locos.but people have to understand,Lionel has been making toy trains sense 1900,MTH is relatively new to the game ,compaired to Lionel so MTH HAS to do better,try harder ,make nice product ect. lionel has the name, and reguardless of price people go for lionel first,I know I do. ...........JMO mike


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Where is the best place to read up on the whole modern control system (MTH and Lionel) for O gauge as compared to just transformers? It is something I may do in the future but right now I'm not even sure what it offers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd suggest you just stay the course you're on until you're ready to make the leap. There is plenty of information on both TMCC/Legacy and MTH DCS available. You can also ask here.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

seabilliau said:


> Where is the best place to read up on the whole modern control system (MTH and Lionel) for O gauge as compared to just transformers? It is something I may do in the future but right now I'm not even sure what it offers.


it is expensive,and a leap for sure ,I agree you should take your time and be sure you are ready before you switch,there is really nothing you can do now that will prevent you from switching over to TMCC or DCS later,but I will be glad to help you or try to answer any question you have as I'm sure just about anyone on this forum would..........mike


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't buy from MTH. They got nice stuff but their Customer Service is by far the WORSE I have ever experienced. They don't even have a toll-free number so you better use your cell with lots of minutes to spare. And they got a tremendous BACKLOG of service complaints and some they seem to just ignore. They are a disgraceful company and their stuff is good, but very pricey.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I only own one, but it's my favorite locomotive. I bought it used from a local hobby shop, and it runs great. Haven't had to call MTH customer service (or Lionel for that matter) so I can't say what it's like.

I do know that the pricing structure that Lionel dictates to their "authorized sellers" leaves very little wiggle room, and I'm inclined to go with lower prices/better deals, so I'd generally go with MTH.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I may pick up an MTH Controller/TIU to expand my horizons as well. I would love some of the new Legacy stuff, but they are pricing it out of reach!


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

I know that nice things cost good money and that you get what you pay for. But this company charges A LOT for a single train set and you would think they could have a better customer service. Somebody stated here that they are a relatively new company and yes Lionel has been around a whole lot longer. But this company has been around for 30 years so they should have their act together by now to handle the load of consumer problems. You call up their number which is not even toll-free and they just say they will get back to you. You'll be waiting a long time if they even call or email you.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, like I said, I have NO EXPERIENCE with either company's customer service department. I have ordered parts from Lionel and it was pricey.

That being said, I like MTH transformers better than Lionel's, and I have 3 locos - 1 Lionel, 1 K-Line, and 1 MTH. The MTH does have Proto 2 and the others are conventional. I like the MTH best, although it does have the unfair advantage of sound.

The MTH does, on the other hand, pull MUCH better at slower speeds, and makes the consist run quieter. I'm not sure of the physics on that, but that is the perception.

I do know that the K-Line set that I have came with a crummy transformer that quit after 6 years of Christmas season use only. If the MTH sets come with transformers that perform well over the long haul, then they are worth the money. The Lionel set came with a Powermaster Transformer (40W I think). I put that one aside and use a CW-80 and an MTH Z-1000 for my Christmas layout.

FWIW.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, as far as the MTH pulling better at slow speed, you are indeed talking unfair advantage. I'll put a number of my cruise control equipped Lionel entries against the MTH entry, they'll fair just as well at low speeds.

Both companies have their good points, and I have to agree that MTH has made some really nice transformers. The MTH Z-4000 is a quality piece, and gets rave reviews in general.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'll put a number of my cruise control equipped Lionel entries against the MTH entry, they'll fair just as well at low speeds.
> 
> The MTH Z-4000 is a quality piece, and gets rave reviews in general.


I'm sure they would - mine works great and is a no-frills Scale SW-9. 

As for the Z-4000, I want to have one in my grubby little hands by the time next Christmas rolls around. I was an idiot and didn't pull the trigger on one on Craigslist for $225.00. The thing looked MINT.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, for $225, I'd have jumped on it!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep, I would have too if we didn't have Christmas gifts to pay for. It's all good. Someday, Someday....


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> I know that nice things cost good money and that you get what you pay for. But this company charges A LOT for a single train set and you would think they could have a better customer service. Somebody stated here that they are a relatively new company and yes Lionel has been around a whole lot longer. But this company has been around for 30 years so they should have their act together by now to handle the load of consumer problems. You call up their number which is not even toll-free and they just say they will get back to you. You'll be waiting a long time if they even call or email you.


I have not sent anything back to MTH, but I did call once or twice and did get to talk to a tech.he told me how to fix the loco my self,..ok ,kinda crappy but I am very mechanicaly inclined,and did fix it, then I had a new Lionel CN -9 give me fits,called Lionel,she gave a R.A.number I sent it to them ,they fixed it sent in back its doing fine, it went from Louisiana to ohio and back in eight days, and that was in late december when UPS is swamped, so you tell me who is the better company.......mike


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I have not sent anything back to MTH, but I did call once or twice and did get to talk to a tech.he told me how to fix the loco my self,..ok ,kinda crappy but I am very mechanicaly inclined,and did fix it, then I had a new Lionel CN -9 give me fits,called Lionel,she gave a R.A.number I sent it to them ,they fixed it sent in back its doing fine, it went from Louisiana to ohio and back in eight days, and that was in late december when UPS is swamped, so you tell me who is the better company.......mike


Lionel is the better company that cares more about their customers and takes care of the problems in a speedy fashion. It takes a while before MTH will even issue you an RMA number. And that number should be given at least a day or two once you notified them that you got a problem. I'm not gonna buy anything big from these people anymore because I don't like the way they conduct business. I can just imagine them giving an old-timer from the 1940's still involved in the hobby of trains a run around nonsense to fix his locomotive. He would yell and express his dissatisfaction making them feel so small and crappy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We get it, you don't like MTH.  Personally, I find some of their stuff made far better than the Lionel counterparts, to each his own.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We get it, you don't like MTH.  Personally, I find some of their stuff made far better than the Lionel counterparts, to each his own.


Hi. I'm just responding to Big Mike's response.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Hi. I'm just responding to Big Mike's response.


ok, I'am gunna run my trains now,can we talk about something new please?


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought this was a model train forum, but yes let's talk about something else maybe our great President and his lovely, fit, wife. I wonder if they like trains too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I have not sent anything back to MTH, but I did call once or twice and did get to talk to a tech.he told me how to fix the loco my self,..ok ,kinda crappy but I am very mechanicaly inclined,and did fix it, then I had a new Lionel CN -9 give me fits,called Lionel,she gave a R.A.number I sent it to them ,they fixed it sent in back its doing fine, it went from Louisiana to ohio and back in eight days, and that was in late december when UPS is swamped, so you tell me who is the better company.......mike


How much did it cost you for them to do that?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> How much did it cost you for them to do that?


To do what? fix the lionel? nothing big ed, its under warrenty, see I have not been doing this very long at all, so all my trains are still under warrenty.
but lionel told me when the warrenty expires, if I want them to fix anything, its a $60.00 flat rate labor plus what ever parts are needed,they send you an e-mail on the total cost once they figure out whats wrong.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> I thought this was a model train forum, but yes let's talk about something else maybe our great President and his lovely, fit, wife. I wonder if they like trains too.


YOU MUST BE JOKING, RIGHT? if ya'll start talking about that piece of crap, I quit! I will not ever visit this fourm again,ever!....mike


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> YOU MUST BE JOKING, RIGHT? if ya'll start talking about that piece of crap, ...


What piece of crap sir?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

xrunner said:


> What piece of crap sir?


your president.............SIR


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> your president.............SIR


You want to get into politics on a train forum?

Bring it in a new thread, and invite me. I'll be glad to debate it. But I highly suspect the Mods won't approve of it.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

xrunner said:


> You want to get into politics on a train forum?
> 
> Bring it in a new thread, and invite me. I'll be glad to debate it. But I highly suspect the Mods won't approve of it.


LOOK, I dont like politics any where,but I didn't bring this subject up,armymedic80 did,so go debate it with him, I'm getting back to train talk,do you wish to talk about trains ? I will gladly converse with you.........mike


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> LOOK, I dont like politics any where, ...


You don't like, it but you commented on it anyway. I think you may have fibbed ....


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

xrunner said:


> You don't like, it but you commented on it anyway. I think you may have fibbed ....


whatever.........


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> whatever.........


Brilliant.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> To do what? fix the lionel? nothing big ed, its under warrenty, see I have not been doing this very long at all, so all my trains are still under warrenty.
> but lionel told me when the warrenty expires, if I want them to fix anything, its a $60.00 flat rate labor plus what ever parts are needed,they send you an e-mail on the total cost once they figure out whats wrong.



You did not have to pay any shipping either?

Dam $60 bucks...is that $60 an hour plus parts?

All my stuff is purchased old or second hand..as is...my problem.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> You did not have to pay any shipping either?
> 
> Dam $60 bucks...is that $60 an hour plus parts?
> 
> All my stuff is purchased old or second hand..as is...my problem.


O, yea I had to pay shipping to lionel, they pay to ship it back,

I am sure she told me $60.00 total labor,she didn't say per hour

just because its used should not mean you can't send it in for a repair,it just means you don't have to bother sending a copy of your sales recipt, after all, every train is second hand after you leave the store....right?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

xrunner said:


> Brilliant.


let me ask you ,what is your hang up? you must really be in love with this president, my self ,I can't wait until we elect a new one, this is my opinon,so brilliant or not,thats the way I feel.........mike


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> YOU MUST BE JOKING, RIGHT? if ya'll start talking about that piece of crap, I quit! I will not ever visit this fourm again,ever!....mike


You know I've been reading some of your posts and they are very hostile, so take it easy, my friend. This is a very friendly, family-oriented forum and you're too uptight as if you hate the world. Lighten-up and have fun and just be happy. And you shouldn't be calling the President and first lady, "a piece of crap" unless you want Secret Service, Homeland Security, FBI, CIA and Local Police knocking down your door to arrest you for whatever Charges they want to hold you accountable for. And don't be saying I started anything when it was YOU that insulted your COMMANDER and CHIEF. Own up on your own for your No self-control. Now can we get back to the business of MTH trains again, shall we.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

armymedic80 said:


> Now can we get back to the business of MTH trains again, shall we.


Agreed.

Let's leave the political / presidential talk out of this thread.

TJ

(With my Mod hat on.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Let's leave the political / presidential talk out of this thread.
> 
> ...



"Commander & Chief" ! :laugh::laugh: Him or her?:laugh::laugh:

TJ for President.

He will put a train set in every household.

Instead of a moderator hat, I think moderator boxing gloves would be more appropriate.
Every time you say moderator hat, I think of this,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How did a thread on MTH trains morph into a politics argument?  Truthfully, I'd much rather talk about trains, I get more than enough politics trying to navigate the minefield of network TV!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> You know I've been reading some of your posts and they are very hostile, so take it easy, my friend. This is a very friendly, family-oriented forum and you're too uptight as if you hate the world. Lighten-up and have fun and just be happy. And you shouldn't be calling the President and first lady, "a piece of crap" unless you want Secret Service, Homeland Security, FBI, CIA and Local Police knocking down your door to arrest you for whatever Charges they want to hold you accountable for. And don't be saying I started anything when it was YOU that insulted your COMMANDER and CHIEF. Own up on your own for your No self-control. Now can we get back to the business of MTH trains again, shall we.


O,I see, you start crap and then blame someone else.scrol back to your post, YOU brought up your president and or his wife,NOT ME,I just said I don't care \don't like the president we have at this time ,and didn't like talking politics, then xrunner got all mad ............ look I will just check out,ie. not be a part of this fourm any more, its clear to me now that I am in bad company,I won't stay I a fourm of commies. \un -Americans ............. mod. remove me from this fourm. good by!.........mike


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> O,I see, you start crap and then blame someone else.scrol back to your post, YOU brought up your president and or his wife,NOT ME,I just said I don't care \don't like the president we have at this time ,and didn't like talking politics, then xrunner got all mad ............ look I will just check out,ie. not be a part of this fourm any more, its clear to me now that I am in bad company,I won't stay I a fourm of commies. \un -Americans ............. mod. remove me from this fourm. good by!.........mike


Only COWARDS will blame other people for THEIR dirty deeds.Take responsibilty for what you called the president. You stated this with your aggressive comments and I was trying to deflect the comment in a nice courteous fashion but YOU and you alone continued to BASH the president. And if you want to leave this forum, then that's good news. Good Riddance, you won't be missed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

armymedic80 said:


> Only COWARDS will blame other people for THEIR dirty deeds.Take responsibilty for what you called the president. You stated this with your aggressive comments and I was trying to deflect the comment in a nice courteous fashion but YOU and you alone continued to BASH the president. And if you want to leave this forum, then that's good news. Good Riddance, you won't be missed.



He may not be alone with his opinion, others just didn't voice their opinion on the subject for the sake of the TRAIN FORUM.

It was you who brought the President into the discussion. 
When you said this, 
I thought this was a model train forum, but yes let's talk about something else maybe our great President and his lovely, fit, wife. I wonder if they like trains too. 

I was wondering if you were saying it sarcastically myself.

Mike did say this,
ok, I'am gunna run my trains now,can we talk about something new please? 

LOOK, I dont like politics any where,but I didn't bring this subject up,armymedic80 did,so go debate it with him, I'm getting back to train talk,do you wish to talk about trains ? I will gladly converse with you.........mike


No need for anyone to leave.
It normal for people to not agree on things.
Everyone is entitled to their own opinions.

That is why politics or religion is not good for the train forum.:smokin:

Though Mike?
Calling us commies/unAmericans was a bad choice of words.
I myself take offense to that statement. I am sure others do too.

O,I see, you start crap and then blame someone else.scrol back to your post, YOU brought up your president and or his wife,NOT ME,I just said I don't care \don't like the president we have at this time ,and didn't like talking politics, then xrunner got all mad ............ look I will just check out,ie. not be a part of this fourm any more, its clear to me now that I am in bad company,I won't stay I a fourm of commies. \un -Americans ............. mod. remove me from this fourm. good by!.........mike


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen other forums that have a special board for this kind of thing off topic polotical/religious debate - the board is usually called something like "The Asbestos-Lined Room".

But it's not for this forum. The thing is, you don't know and cannot assume that model railroaders here are all Republicans, Democrats, Libertarians, Independents, Christians, Atheists, Muslims ... or whatever. So if you make a political or religious remark in a thread it's bound to provoke opposite views because people care about their beliefs greatly, whatever they are.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone have a hard time unsnapping the MTH track sections cause it seems to get damaged by bending the contacts when you try to unsnap them? I like the Old-style and new style Lionel track that's it's more simpler to snap amnd remove sections.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Does anyone have a hard time unsnapping the MTH track sections cause it seems to get damaged by bending the contacts when you try to unsnap them? I like the Old-style and new style Lionel track that's it's more simpler to snap amnd remove sections.


Yes I have been warned my a few people at hobby store about the MTH. They get a lot of complaints about that track. I myself wanted to use this track because I think it looks better than the fastrack and it comes in 031. I'm glad I didn't. It is a tad cheaper than the fastrack. I recently bought a MTH RTR set and the hobby store let me have fastrack instead of the realtrax. I like the lionel track but everything else I try to use MTH. Their rolling stock all have metal sprung trucks, the $40-$50 range in Lionel does not. If you compare an MTH to an equal cost Lionel the MTH is always more detailed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> Yes I have been warned my a few people at hobby store about the MTH. They get a lot of complaints about that track. I myself wanted to use this track because I think it looks better than the fastrack and it comes in 031. I'm glad I didn't. It is a tad cheaper than the fastrack. I recently bought a MTH RTR set and the hobby store let me have fastrack instead of the realtrax. I like the lionel track but everything else I try to use MTH. Their rolling stock all have metal sprung trucks, the $40-$50 range in Lionel does not. If you compare an MTH to an equal cost Lionel the MTH is always more detailed. Just my 2 cents.


Hey thanks Jimmy for your post. I was probably 1 of those people that complained to MTH about their track. LOL. They sent me 1 as a replacement for a a train set I bought from my hobby shop. And I'm not too thrilled about this particular track the way it was designed. My hobby shop that has a rich supply of train stuff told me that I could run my MTH Locos/rolling stock on Lionel track as long as it's 3 rails. And yes the MTH is more detailed and nicer that Lionel in my opinion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, any rolling stock that Lionel is currently selling in the $50 range I believe has diecast trucks nowadays. The stuff from the 70's and 80's was mostly junk, that was a low period for Lionel. The MPC locomotives were pretty lame as well.

I like to call that period *Lionel's Plastic Era*, even the frames of a lot of the stuff was plastic.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> FWIW, any rolling stock that Lionel is currently selling in the $50 range I believe has diecast trucks nowadays. The stuff from the 70's and 80's was mostly junk, that was a low period for Lionel. The MPC locomotives were pretty lame as well.
> 
> I like to call that period *Lionel's Plastic Era*, even the frames of a lot of the stuff was plastic.


I got an old VHS video tape of toy commercials and there was 1 with Lionel trains in black and whte that had to to be produced the 1950's early TV era and that LIonel Train layout that the son and father were playing with looked so so sweet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The stuff from the 50's and 60's was all US made and generally of decent quality. I took a 50's Baby Ruth car that was pretty beat up to create my rolling voltmeter car, the shell on that was about 3/16 thick, the heaviest plastic shell that I've ever seen! Naturally, in those days the trucks were all diecast as well. I think sometime in the 60's the plastic started, and quality started going downhill from there until sometime in the 90's.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The stuff from the 50's and 60's was all US made and generally of decent quality. I took a 50's Baby Ruth car that was pretty beat up to create my rolling voltmeter car, the shell on that was about 3/16 thick, the heaviest plastic shell that I've ever seen! Naturally, in those days the trucks were all diecast as well. I think sometime in the 60's the plastic started, and quality started going downhill from there until sometime in the 90's.


Oh yeah, back in 1993 I bought my then 5 year old son his first Lionel train set and it was a NY Central Flyer and I was pretty impressed with it. And it still runs pretty smooth today.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I enjoy political discussions too... :thumbsup:

...so if you want to talk politics please feel free to use the off topic Union Station section where we keep the Mad Max Thunderdome Death Cage and you guys can have at it. 

Two men enter... one man leaves. :laugh:













Greg


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad to see we're back on track here.  Anyway, I went to the LHS to check out some of the diesel sets he had, I checked out the MTH Amtrak and Lionel BNSF RTR sets and loved them both. If I had to decide I think I would lean towards the MTH set, it's $69 more than the Lionel but the DCS and smoke system are worth it IMO. I think I may see one in the near future!!


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

marh415 said:


> Glad to see we're back on track here.  Anyway, I went to the LHS to check out some of the diesel sets he had, I checked out the MTH Amtrak and Lionel BNSF RTR sets and loved them both. If I had to decide I think I would lean towards the MTH set, it's $69 more than the Lionel but the DCS and smoke system are worth it IMO. I think I may see one in the near future!!


I got the Pa Freight DCS system and the smoke feature is very nice. MTH makes different fragrances to choose from. They will fill up your house with a lot of smoke and it's awesome to look at. I also got the Amtrak which is also very nice Proto sound 2.0. Nice digital loud clear voices/commands and nice quality. The track could have been done better. I'm sure they know by now that they need to improve on that in the future.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Back on track here ... thankfully.

I'll resoundingly echo Choo Choo's Mod comment above. (Thanks, Greg.)

TJ


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> The track could have been done better. I'm sure they know by now that they need to improve on that in the future.


Thats the cool part, the owner said he would swap out the track for Lionel.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I run n-scale trains- the little ones.

And then I came on this thread and wow I think I’ve died and gone to acronym heaven

A poem for the big boys .


The TMCC, the DCS, and MTH. 
The PS/2, PS1, and RTR. 
Then there’s the LCD, and I’m JMO. 
The TIU, the CW-80, and the Z-1000. 
Don’t forget the RMA, the FWIW and LOL.

I'm a foreigner here. I'm lost. My native language is English.


----------



## marh415 (Dec 30, 2011)

Russell said:


> I run n-scale trains- the little ones.
> 
> And then I came on this thread and wow I think I’ve died and gone to acronym heaven
> 
> ...


TMCC= Trainmaster Command Control
RTR= Ready to Run
DCS= Digital Command System
MTH= Train manufacturer 
FWIW= For what it's worth

Sorry thats all I have for you!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

maybe I can add a few

LCD=liquid crystal display

JMO=just my opinon

T.I.U.=track innerface unit{ this is the MTH remote controler}

CW 80= small Lionel transformer

Z-1000=large MTH transformer{proby the bigest}

LOL=laugh out loud

PS-2=MTH reference to versions of speed and sounds for their locomotives


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

i got my first mth engine with PS1 I have kw transformers, so I need a bell button. be careful what you buy if you want a PS2 because I thought I had 2 and I don't. I had to get the bell button to make the horn, bell and freightyard sounds to work. its cool with me because my layout is a 4x20, so its small. I got a remote from ebay for 36.00 but I cannot use it on my PS1. my next one will be a ps2 steamer.

Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can build your own whistle/bell button pretty inexpensively with a handful of diodes and a push-button switch.


----------



## Thesepaperwings (Dec 29, 2011)

marh415 said:


> Glad to see we're back on track here.  Anyway, I went to the LHS to check out some of the diesel sets he had, I checked out the MTH Amtrak and Lionel BNSF RTR sets and loved them both. If I had to decide I think I would lean towards the MTH set, it's $69 more than the Lionel but the DCS and smoke system are worth it IMO. I think I may see one in the near future!!


If you are looking for an MTH Amtrak I'm might be able to help you out. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------

